# coupon code for eders.com



## jwhisler (May 5, 2010)

Dave, thanks for sharing the discount information with us. 

Thanks also for you attention and recognition to those who serve. Hats off to you,


----------



## Bassniper (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello Dave,
Any discount coupons for Memorial day this year 2012? Thanks for great gear and great prices. I sent you a PM. Need to buy some stuff soon. -G


----------

